# Let's see some cool Beetle pics...



## VW Allan (Oct 24, 2001)

I want to see some





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Beetle's!!!


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*

Nothin special but heres mine 
























More here: http://www.imagestation.com/album/index.html?id=4291486993&mode=&idx=0


[Modified by BetterOffDead, 8:30 PM 8-20-2002]


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (BetterOffDead)*

dude that sweet! is that the center console from a TT? and whats different about the headlights? they darker or is it just the picture


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (02BeetleSport)*

Thanks. Center console is out of a rabbit. I know the TT one will fit though. The headlights are smoked.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (BetterOffDead)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks. Center console is out of a rabbit. I know the TT one will fit though. The headlights are smoked.[HR][/HR]​Are those TT pedals???


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (III)*

Here's some of mine.


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (volkswagen12)*

heres a pic of my car from this weekend at LA show


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (III)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are those TT pedals???[HR][/HR]​The pedals, shifter, and vents are all out of a TT.


----------



## VW Allan (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (BetterOffDead)*

AWESOME







Keep the pics comin'


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*

I like that light blue color, looks like its icey!


----------



## Chacer X Turbo S (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Projekt-Chick)*

vw Allan... Was it difficult to install the tt vents? Did they just pretty much pop in? Any info would be great. I definitly would like to see those in my turbo S!














Thanks!


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Chacer X Turbo S)*

whoops... my TT pedals comment was my gf, not me talking.
anyways, car looks good... TT pedals and all







i LOVE the shaved hood, shaved trunk, rear fog... dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
as for that blue beetle... well that's a very different look... mixed feelings on that one


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*

I was bored at work, so here ya go!!


































































































































[Modified by BlueyedBoi69, 4:13 PM 8-22-2002]


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (BlueyedBoi69)*

Damn, I love this ass-end.
I may need to get it for the Turbo S.


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*


----------



## Chacer X Turbo S (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (stuex)*

vw Allan... Was it difficult to install the tt vents? Did they just pretty much pop in? Any info would be great. I definitly would like to see those in my turbo S! Thanks!


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Chacer X Turbo S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]vw Allan... Was it difficult to install the tt vents? Did they just pretty much pop in? Any info would be great. I definitly would like to see those in my turbo S! Thanks! 







[HR][/HR]​Thats not VW Allans car, its mine. The outer 2 go in pretty easily with alittle modification to the dash and vent. The center 2 are molded into the center piece. I am sure there are other ways to do the centers but I am happy with mine. Heres 2 threads for you to look at discussing the vents. This one has somewhat of a "how-to." Good luck. 
http://forums.newbeetle.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13106
http://forums.newbeetle.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13153&highlight=*tt+vent


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Iago)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn, I love this ass-end.
I may need to get it for the Turbo S.







[HR][/HR]​
Yeah, that Zender rear valence with retro exhaust is pretty trick! Although there is one thing to think about if you're serious about getting this for your T-S, this is only a rear valence with a choice of exhaust tip to attach to the stock muffler, or a with custom exhaust. It does not include the bumper, so you would have to get a non-Turbo-S rear bumper to attach this to, since the T-S bumper is very different than the standard NB rear bumper.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (JimmyD)*

I can handle that, although it does make the $600 + shipping price tag a little more





















-inducing


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Iago)*

Here's some more!


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*

























Hawaiian Bugs ...


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (NEU-BUG)*

anyone know where i can find more pics of that white beetle with the cord body kit in the pics above????or does anyone know anything about this car?


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (needmo_speed)*

That white NB was sold on Ebay!







I think the owner has a Turbo S now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waka (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*









Edit: Posting for NBtLL


[Modified by waka, 12:39 AM 8-27-2002]


----------



## VW Allan (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*

Damn there are some really SWEET Beetle's out there. Make me want to do more to mine.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (waka)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Edit: Posting for NBtLL

[Modified by waka, 12:39 AM 8-27-2002][HR][/HR]​Dizzzam, Lance's beetle turned out really really nice, awesome job Lance!


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Projekt-Chick)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Who makes these wheels??


----------



## MachineHead (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*

Why not mine?


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (BlueyedBoi69)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​Does anyone know who's car this is? Or what color it is?
My wife noticed that the door panels are not exterior color matched, where there certain years that these panels were not matched?

chris


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (collier)*

the white car looks to have black leather, my 2k NB with black leather has the gray door pannels and lower dash. I wish I had all black tho


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (gravitywell)*

that white one could also be a '99 bug......it looks exactly like mine except for the rims,the body kit,the clear tail lights,the spoiler........u get the point.


----------



## 00silvergls (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (needmo_speed)*

White beetles don't have painted panels (the sills)...just like the black beetles.


----------



## mini68 (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (BlueyedBoi69)*

Those are Quantum Tek Wheels. They are my sponsor. Here's a pic of my car with my S-08s. http://www.qtalloys.com












[Modified by mini68, 12:26 PM 8-29-2002]


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (mini68)*

Whoa..... thats odd.








I saw your pics earlier today! 
_Interesting_


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Iago)*

HAHHAHA that zender kit the car has a "zoom" type pipe from an old aircooled beetle hehehehe.
here is my girls.....shes on here somewhere


----------



## BOODTI (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*


----------



## Mk3 Mayhem (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Iago)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​That exhaust makes me wanna yack! There's one driving around Sydney which is the fugliest, most stupid looking car I've ever seen. If I ever saw the driver I'd rip him out of the drivers seat and beat him senseless with that massive pipe!!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (BlueyedBoi69)*

here is mine...











[Modified by bugasm99, 9:38 PM 9-4-2002]


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Mk3 Mayhem)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








That exhaust makes me wanna yack! There's one driving around Sydney which is the fugliest, most stupid looking car I've ever seen. If I ever saw the driver I'd rip him out of the drivers seat and beat him senseless with that massive pipe!!![HR][/HR]​ummmm, yea, that thing looks like poop.


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*

hope this goes thru... i need some side skirts and rims... but i'd rather save for a turbo kit =( 
aloha, 
yen


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (NEU-BUG)*

you gotta drop that thing!! looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

My car, as of last weekend's car show.


----------



## OettingerBeetle1.8t (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (Iago)*

All these Beetles really look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Heres Mine in stage 2 of 3


















[Modified by OettingerBeetle1.8t, 9:36 PM 9-4-2002]


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (OettingerBeetle1.8t)*

a question, that ive been meaning to ask Oettinger...
the frequencies on the side...any certain sound? or song? or just a random graphic?


----------



## OettingerBeetle1.8t (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (gravitywell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]a question, that ive been meaning to ask Oettinger...
the frequencies on the side...any certain sound? or song? or just a random graphic?[HR][/HR]​It's more of a random thing. Just means as the boost and speed increases so does everything else.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (OettingerBeetle1.8t)*

All these cars are looking cryp!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the awesome work fellow dubbers.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (BetterOffDead)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are those TT pedals???
The pedals, shifter, and vents are all out of a TT.[HR][/HR]​
I have the pedals and dead pedal.
Are the vents and shifter a direct bolt on, or do you need the center console too?
By the way, better off dead is a cool movie!


----------



## biglee (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (slugII)*

my ride
















theres some more mods to come like airbags and polished alloys


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (VW Allan)*


----------



## arizonaluke2 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (biglee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my ride
















theres some more mods to come like airbags and polished alloys[HR][/HR]​This is probably the worlds stupist question but how in the world do you open your doors? I walways kinda wondered! Thanks


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (arizonaluke2)*

<pushes trunk release on keyless entry control> 
<trunk opens>
<climbs in back>
<steps over back seat>
<wipes mud off back seat>
<climbs into drivers seat> 
<wipes mud off of windshield, passenger seat, and passenger>


----------



## biglee (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (gravitywell)*

the doors open on a trunk pop kit with the help of a remote contro unit.l


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (pstoppani)*

pstoppani...beautiful car...what bumper is that? looks like a ABD/RSi hybrid!


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (ABDTrix)*

HPA's RSi bumper. They have a rear RSi bumper now too; yes, it will be on the car soon


----------



## 66n99vdub (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (pstoppani)*


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (66n99vdub)*

there are some sick rides on here!
quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Pete's being one of them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by gt2437, 9:43 PM 9-18-2002]


----------



## Vapor B (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some cool Beetle pics... (gt2437)*

Here we go again!
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid30/pae4b4ef19db24184d9b850b440a4c03b/fd51520c.jpg


----------

